# ati radeon mobility 3d support?

## jimlynch11

iv searched for this with no luck so i thought i would pose the question myself... i have an ati radeon mobility video card.  I cannot get it to support anything involving 3d. i tried playing ut2003 and the little splash welcome screen came up and then the program just closed.  my friend said he tried getting CS going in winex and couldnt get it to work with 3d either.  

any ideas?

----------

## stimuli

emerge xfree-drm

google DRM and edit your XF86Config according to how the dri project tells you to.

I have rad 3d on a Powerbook G4 867mhz w/ Radeon 9000/32MB/AGP4x

----------

## jimlynch11

apparently xfree-drm is masked...what do i do to overcome this?

----------

## DeKoder

stimuli: do you have decent 3D support with xfree-drm? I'm considering buying a laptop (x86) with a Radeon Mobility 9000 and I was thinking in installing the oficial ATI binary drivers on it, but I don't know how well is a M9 supported by the official drivers and I was looking for some other viable ways of putting 3D to work...

Greets

DeKoder

----------

## kha

on my laptop the ATI radeon 7500 mobility is working quit well. 

I am using xfree 4.3 x (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xfree) with the generic radeon driver. 

The 3d rendering speed is good enough, but far from impressive (around 700fps on GLXGEARS). 

Unfortunately UT2003 won't work on my card the game loads and starts but the screen is a real mess. But on onther games (UT, Tuxracer, CUBE ...) everything is fine and quite playable. 

Kha

----------

## jsubl2

I have a lappie with the Radeon Mobility 9000, ati igp 340.  A patch is available for X version 4.3.  It is easy to find if you look at the xfree mail archives.  It does not provide accelerated support yet.  Nothing out there to my knowledge provides 

accellerated support.

----------

## samppa

I have a notebook with ATI Radeon Mobility 9000. The DRI support for it was added to XFree 4.3. The other option is to use DRI from http://dri.sf.net.

I have been using this with 3d games since around christmas. UT2003 is prolly not working well yet, but DRI developers are working on it. BTW, I never tried the ATI binary drivers, DRI/XFree works good here.

----------

## DeKoder

samppa: and do they have nice performance, or are still very work-in-progress? :) What features do they have/lack?

Thanx for all the information so far!

Greets

DeKoder

----------

## samppa

Performance and features are good enough to play UT, Serious Sam, RTCW and other Quake3 engine based games. I did not have any problems with those. I hope that UT2003 is playable soon, I'd like to play the mods that are coming for it.

----------

## jimlynch11

will emerging drm even though it is masked (using the accept keywords thing) make my system significantly less stable? i notice that it will involve emerging an unstable version of xfree and others...how buggy are the ~ builds incomparison to the regular stuff?

----------

## kha

Well to give you an exemple my computer is much more stable since I am using both a dev kernel (2.5.66) and XFree 4.3. 

By much more stable I mean : USB doesn't crash anymore, I can recover from blank screen like nothing, strange resolutions doesn't crash my video card anymore(720x568 & 720x640 are good when watching DVD). 

Basically "unstable" means "not gone through the test of fire yet". It is most of the time is a real beta (ie : rock stable on devlopper computers, not widely tested) unless marked otherwise (ie EXPERIMENTAL in kernel). But it is in no way a night build or a CVS build. 

Yet even though it is unlikely to happen it can crash your computer in a bad way, this because of a problem, or of a hardware configuration that was not taken into account. 

My suggestion would be to give it a try, I have been playing (the way a kid would, touching all the buttons) with Xfree 4.3.x and kernel 2.5.x for more than a month now, and no data lost so far. So maybe I am lucky, or maybe these apps are actually stable enough for me. Still just to be on the safe side, keep a backup somewhere... You never know.

Kha

----------

## jimlynch11

can i just disable autoclean and then it will leave the existing versions of xfree on my computer, and then do a emerge -C for the ~x86 stuff if i dont like it? or is it more complex than that?

----------

## dberkholz

Here's a step-by-step walkthrough of getting it working.

----------

